# Dry C.O.B. or Rolled Barley



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

IF both dry C.O.B. and barley bags cost same and had similar protein levels, which would YOU feed? I've heard that barley is better for goats than corn. Being the incredible, amazing, "UNDECIDER" that I am, I bought a bag of both and will mix it to get more barley into the mix. I am also adding a bit of alfalfa pellets simply 'cause the hay is so shattered, they're bedding on more of the leaf than eating it. My newest fantasy? CHEAP, GOOD HAY already loaded into the barn.


----------



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

I currently feed dry C.O.B. but am really considering adding in more barley and maybe even more oats. We'll see what I can get a hold of after I move.  They really seem to like the corn, so I don't want to take it out completely, but I do want to lower the ratio of corn.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

COB has alot more corn in it than either oats or barley. In most analysis there is at least 50% corn...so I would not add corn to my COB. Now adding good whole oats or crimped barley, yes. The biggy is to be consistant, if you can't get barley all the time (like here) than don't start it, or use it as treats. The goats need a consistant diet to build the bacteria in their rumen to eat efficently through the food you give them. Switching this or that constantly, like feeding by products feed tags, means a change of diet, a change of bugs, and does who are not as efficient at producing that milk or meat which is their job. Instead they deal with acidosis, bloat, founder....even just a small amount of dietary upset can lower immunity and bring on snots, pnemonia, worm burdens.

Change is not good. So figure out what you are going to do and stick to your guns. COB or barley is not as important as the hay you feed, hopefully alfalfa, or alfalfa pellets. Vicki


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Vicki, my friend started adding a small amount of BOSS to her ration---would that be something that would cause bloat? From my understanding BOSS is very high-fiber, which is to be desired.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I looked more closely at the tags and the C.O.B. protein was at 8%min while the barley was 10%min. I can always get rolled barley here so think I will feed through these two bags then slowly switch over to full barley. Besides for an extra dollar a bag I can go organic barley from Kropf feed mill in Oregon if I want. May help with local sales of wethers for meat(not that I ever have a problem with that anyhow :baby04: )


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I feed BOSS not so much for the extra fat and protein (though that's good, especially as I feed only very small amounts of COB), but more for the vitamin E content. I make sure the bucks get a little BOSS prior to and during breeding season, and the does get it especially while they are growing and pregnant. It certainly hasn't hurt anything, so as long as I can afford it, I'll keep feeding it (though I don't give them a lot -- about a handful per goat).

One thing I really like about the Kinder goats is that they do well on very small amounts of grain, and could probably do without it altogether except that I want to balance the calcium in their alfalfa with the phosporus in the grain. The larger dairy breeds usually do seem to really need quite a bit of grain while milking, or they go down in condition too fast. (This is a good time to be selecting for easy keepers who do well with smaller amounts of grain.)

Kathleen


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I feed BOSS too. It doesn't take much per doe, and I've noticed real benefits in terms of healthy (not dry) skin and glossy coat.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Our feed mill mixes our custom ration which is about 18% crude protein or approx 14% digestable protein for approx 15 cents per pound or $7.50 per 50 lb bag. Thats only slightly more than straight corn at $6.50 per bag. The mix follows:

450 lb Cracked Corn
400 lbs Crimped Oats
200 lb Cracked wheat
400 lb soybean meal
400 lb alfalfa pellets
25 lb minerals
24 lb ammonium chloride
6 lb Bovatec (lasolacid)
200 lb molassas

approx 2100 lbs. We add extra molassas to the ton to ensure there is no dust. Actual 2131 lbs of the mix last Friday was $322.00. Since I have both sheep and goats the minerals in the mix are sheep minerals without copper. The goats as well as the sheep get free choice minerals too and they are not pastured together.

The wheat in the mix ensures enough vitamin E and a good amount of selenium.


----------

